# Training help! + Winter tips



## olive_i (Feb 4, 2016)

I have posted a couple of times before on this site and have received some great advice,

Previously Olive was a bit of a mess but after increasing inside time and attending regular training + daily training at home things have certainly improved.

I would like some tips on refining training, I have found that Olive is getting a bit confused as I have recently added more tricks to our training sessions i.e. she starts offering behaviors that before I ask her to do anything or offers the wrong behavior. 

I'm not sure if this is a matter of me being unclear or not, or whether her focus is a bit off as she enters adolescence. 

Edit -- May i also add, how the **** do i train a solid fetch. Our fetch games go something like this at the moment: she sits, i throw the ball, then she goes and gets it, she brings it back in my direction but then does a loop around me with and goes on playing by herself.

I've tried using treats but then she loses interest in the toy and I've tried alternating toys but she again loses interest in one or the other. 

Also, if anyone has some exercise advice for the winter months/ any games or activities for indoors.

Thanks ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What you are experiencing with fetch is not uncommon. Pups want to keep having fun with the toy. Small pups I start in the hallway, it's harder for the pup to get passed me. I always pet and praise the pup for coming to me. And never reach for the toy before you praise her. In the meantime, you might want to teach her touch. 
There are a few steps to getting a good retrieve, and a new video on the market that should help most vizsla owners. Look up Jon Hann with Perfection kennels. 

Its also not uncommon for a dog to offer a known command when trying to teach a new one. She is trying to please, and figure out what your asking. Keep it fun with lots of praise, and she will figure it out.


----------

